# CVA wolf and Remington primer failures



## WNewman (Sep 4, 2016)

Had my Wolf about 4 years.   Never had a problem with misfires with the original primers I bought. (been so long, can't remember the brand, but think it was CCI.)  Finally ran out and bought some Remington Black Powder Kleanbore 209 primers. 

Took it out this weekend to sight it in and practice and had a heck of a time getting it to go off.  Took 3 or more strikes to get it to go with 4 different primers. Quit at that point.   Don't want that opening day!  Upside, I found I had a nasty flinch just as I pulled the trigger.  

So the question is has anyone here every had a problem with these primers either in a Wolf or anything else? The rifle fired fine the last time I used it, so I'm thinking its' not mechanical, but wanted to ask if there is anything on the Wolf I should check.

Anyone use the Winchester Triple Se7en Primers? 

Thanks.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a wolf, and also had issues with the clean bore primers. I was using both blackhorn 209, and the 777 pellets that day, and had hang fires with every single shot. Threw the pack away after 10 tries. 

I shoot 777 pellets, so I have stuck with the 777 primers. I had run out when I bought the remingtons, and now make sure I keep them on hand. I have never had a hangfire or misfire with them while using both blackhorn and the 777 pellets.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 5, 2016)

If you're trying to shoot BH209, primers designated for muzzleloaders it WILL cause you problems.  With a CVA, you'll be required to purchase the BH209 breech plug from CVA.
Western, makers of BH209, recommends the use of a magnum primer, such as CCI209M or Federal 209A primers.  Some shooters can make a WIN209 primer work.


----------



## WNewman (Sep 5, 2016)

Using the standard breech plug with pellets.  Never had a problem before with the other primers.


----------



## Roadking65 (Sep 7, 2016)

I recently tried using Blackhorn209 in my TC Hawkens .50 Cal. I used a 777 bp primer and had a delay much like a flintlock. Pop-Bang. 2x. switched to reg winchester 209 shotshell primer and no more lag.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 12, 2016)

I have only ever used Winchester 209 primers.  Have used them in a Pedersoli BP rifle, Encore and in a CVA wolf with T7 pellets and with BH209, never had any failures to fire.

Rosewood


----------



## the Lackster (Sep 12, 2016)

I use the cci primers not a problem yet


----------



## UpstateFishing (Sep 13, 2016)

Have you taken out the firing pin assembly and cleaned the pin and spring? Usually gunk in there slowing the firing pin is what causes misfires. 

Besides that I usually like the Blue box Winchester W209 primers.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 13, 2016)

I do remember the owners manual on the Wolf telling you to remove and clean the firing pin frequently.  That could just be it.

Rosewood


----------



## WNewman (Sep 13, 2016)

Bought a box of the 777 primers and fired a few, not a single misfire.  Put in the Remingtons and the second one needed two hits to go off.   Bye, bye Remington.   

I took the pin out and it seems to move freely.

So, how do you safely dispose of 90 primers?   As well, I have a bunch of different bullets that I've experimented with and determined I'm not going to use for various reasons, what do you guys do with the leftovers when you find a bullet that doesn't work well in your gun?  Just throw them away?


----------



## rosewood (Sep 13, 2016)

Find someone that loads shotgun shells.  He may be more than happy to put those primers to work.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 18, 2016)

Make sure your hammer is not hitting the bottom of your scope.  I had a scope that the hammer was hitting without my knowledge.  Shot fine at first, and then started miss-firing occasionally.  Then it got really bad!  The simple things we miss sometimes! LOL


----------



## Roadking65 (Sep 26, 2016)

Wnewman, you can throw your unwanted primers and lead in my trash can! I'll use them for sure. If ya still have em pm me let me know. Thanks!


----------



## stabow (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol buy another gun that uses them.....


----------



## WNewman (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, spoke too soon.  Had another misfire with the new primers while target shooting.  Removed the pin to clean it and looking through my parts drawer, found I had bought a fire kit (Pin, spring, bushing) some time before, so I replaced all the original parts.  Now it's worse than ever.  

If I push the hammer forward by hand, I see a couple of mm of pin sticking out.  However, if I cock the weapon and put my finger over the pin and fire, I barely feel the pin.  There does seem to be a LOT of resistance to the hammer going forward past the rest position even with the trigger pulled to release the safety.  I removed the trigger assembly, but it appears this is not easily user serviced as the retaining pins must be removed to release the parts and I have no idea how to re-assemble it, so didn't try.  Guess I'll call CVA in the morning and see if I can get another assembly in time for Muzzy season.  Arrg.


----------



## WNewman (Oct 10, 2016)

Apex Predator wins!!   

I had pushed the hammer up to check and it looked ok, but hadn't pulled the trigger, so it it was hitting the safety plate, not the pin.   

Pulled the trigger to move the safety plate and sure enough the hammer was hitting the scope.  Slid the scope back a bit to clear and it's firing fine.

Thanks Apex!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 11, 2016)

Blew my mind when it happened to me.  It didn't look like contact, but sure enough, it was barely hitting the scope.  Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 11, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> Blew my mind when it happened to me.  It didn't look like contact, but sure enough, it was barely hitting the scope.  Glad you figured it out.



Mine makes a very slight amount of contact, but due to the scope I can't adjust it to get it out of the way to clear the hammer without ruining my FOV. Don't have any firing issues though. 


Excellent that the problem was solved.


----------

